# Gigantea and Phalaenopsis



## bigleaf (Jan 30, 2011)

We had a gorgeous day yesterday, sunny and temperature in the 70s. Today isn't bad, partly cloudy in the 60s. By Tuesday our high tempreature will drop to low 20s and see snow. So I had to take this photo opportunity when it is not too gloomy. 

This is Bulb. phalaenopsis. I keep this plant because it has big leaves and it's a phalaenopsis. Flowers smell terrible but not too bad in my greenhouse.






This is Phalaenopsis gigantea 'Big Leaf Orchid #4' AM/AOS - flowers smell really nice. This plant is in a teak basket that is falling apart. This plant has not been repotted for over 10 years. I will repot it after flowering.







I got this Vandopsis gigantea from Judy Cook last July (I think). I am thrilled to see that it's in buds! I will have to update an flower photo later.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow... :drool::drool: All three plants are amazing. And that greenhouse looks like heaven. The Phal gigantea must weigh a fair bit.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice greenhouse! Great plants.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2011)

Spectacular:clap::clap::clap:

What is your technique for repotting the Phal.gigantea?

Just drop it in a bigger basket?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice Bulbo! I really like the large leaved ones.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Rick - best time to repot a Phal gigantea is when the plant is growing actively - i.e. emerging green root tips. Avoid damaging roots as much as possible. Remove old potting mix, and replace new mix. In my case I use sphagnum moss in basket - so I just remove old moss and replace with new. I will have to drop this one in a new plastic basket (lined with burlap so moss don't fall out) since the old teak basket is rotted..


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2011)

You wont' use a larger wood basket? It may be hard to find a wooden basket that big though.

I am curious because I recently started growing Paphs and Phrags in wooden baskets, and my strategy is to just move old overgrown baskets into new bigger baskets as they get bigger.

I have used both plastic and wood baskets a lot, but I prefer the wood, because if they rot they are easy to get the plant out without damage, but the plastic baskets are difficult for me to break up when the plant needs to come out of them.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice! we have a new orchid club member who used to be an orchid grower for kew gardens england, and he makes home-made orchid baskets and sells a few to the club; it can't be too hard to make, maybe he could make a basket to the size you would like (or anyone here) and ship it in pieces. all it would take to put together would be to set up like lincoln logs and put the assembling wires down through the holes (or put the wires up through the bases and then set the pieces alternating on the wires)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful, nice big greenhouse. Beautiful plants!


----------



## suss16 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not too many flowers on the Phal gig : )

Two of my Phal gigantea's are staring to spike right now... Hopefully I can post some pics in six months.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 30, 2011)

Rick said:


> I have used both plastic and wood baskets a lot, but I prefer the wood, because if they rot they are easy to get the plant out without damage, but the plastic baskets are difficult for me to break up when the plant needs to come out of them.



I like plastic net pots because they don't break down - and most importantly plastic net pots are light weight. And I can plan on dropping the plastic net pot into a larger pot if needed.
One of my Phal gigantea I did drop a basket pot into another - and the end result is heavier pot. Plant also add more weight as it continues to grow leaves.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy cow...!!! :drool: :drool: You certainly like GIANT plants...  Amazing phal gigantea you have there...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2011)

That are 3 real specimen, but the gigantea is extreme!!!! Jean


----------

